# Gooty Sapphire Ornamental Price Prediction



## Professor T (Sep 26, 2004)

No question, _P. metallica_ are gorgeous Ts, and demand is greater than supply. Predict how much a 1/2 inch gooty ornamental sling will be selling for next summer. June 2005.


----------



## David Burns (Sep 27, 2004)

Alot of people are going to try to breed them and that would bring the price down a bit. But I don't think that many people will be successful. For the first year or two anyway. In 2007 the price will probably be lower by then.


----------



## WayneT (Sep 27, 2004)

I voted with my head...should have voted with my heart though.  I still think it will be over $300.  HOPING it will be closer to $150.


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 27, 2004)

Swift's is offering them right now at 3/4" for $295.  Maybe he is selling excess slings, as it says he has a breeding pair and stay tuned... I think the price has to go down, but down from that initial $450 that they started at - there's a lot of room to come down, and still be whoppingly expensive!


----------



## Pheonixx (Sep 27, 2004)

What do they look like?   I cant imagine anything beating the neauty of a P. metallica.  Unless it was as docile as an avic perhaps and looked like the metallica...


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 27, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> What do they look like?   I cant imagine anything beating the neauty of a P. metallica.  Unless it was as docile as an avic perhaps and looked like the metallica...


The Gooty Sapphire Ornamental blah blah IS a P metallica.


----------



## Professor T (Sep 27, 2004)

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> What do they look like?   I cant imagine anything beating the neauty of a P. metallica.  Unless it was as docile as an avic perhaps and looked like the metallica...


Scientific name, _Poecilotheria metallica_ sometimes goes by the common name Gooty Sapphire Ornamental. Sorry for the confusion.

I'm one of the few that think the price will be under $100 by June 2005. I think the market for pokies is limited to advanced and intermediate keepers. Gooties are even more limited to the more serious keepers with dollars to spend. Once this niche has secured their breeding pairs, more casual keepers might be buyers at under $100. Before June, I think supply might catch up to demand.

Another interesting poll would be how many T collectors don't have pokies in their collection...and don't plan to in the near future.

These collectors might be content with $17 _Avicularia versicolor_ slings, that don't require the same handling skills as a pokie. JMO.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 27, 2004)

I figure prices are in many places under $300 now and I'd guess $225-275 by summer (baring disasters among several breeders).
Rev


----------



## rknralf (Sep 27, 2004)

I'd be very surprised to see them drop below $200 each.  Take for example P. subfusca.  I think the going rate for one of those is around $200.  Also, look at P. miranda, another one around $200.  I don't think P. metallica will sell below the going rate for those species.
Ralph


----------



## Pheonixx (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok now it makes sense...
P. metallica is probibaly more for "medium to expirenced keepers" handiling skills?  IMO the skill seriously depends on the keepers comfortability level with the species.  I.E. I am not Comfortable handiling my H. Lividium, i rather fear thet demon.  My T. blondi i hope to be able to at least let out in a confined space for a nice photo shoot someday.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Sep 27, 2004)

Professor T said:
			
		

> Another interesting poll would be how many T collectors don't have pokies in their collection...and don't plan to in the near future.


I don't have any pokies,  and don't really want any other than the P. metallica. That said, I won't go out of my way for one, or break my bank 

Hope that quells some of your curiosity for your poll 

-Bryan


----------



## Elson (Sep 27, 2004)

well...p.metallica is too expensive.. if anything goes wrong , the money u've spent on the T will just gone...know what i mean right? so i think the price should be under 100


----------



## Bearskin10 (Sep 27, 2004)

I feel that seeing it has already started to drop to right around the $300 mark that it will keep going down slowly until it settles down to around the same going price as the subfusca and miranda, if that will be by June of 2005? Greg


----------



## Brian S (Sep 27, 2004)

I have P regalis, ornata and rufilata which I really like but I doubt I ever get deep enuff for metallica, subfusca etc. but you never know. :}


----------



## CreepyExotics (Sep 27, 2004)

they will  be  down  around 150-200  they  wont go much  lower.. i have   10  right  now  and i  got  mine  pretty cheap but i dont think  they  will  go too much  lower .. lower  yes  but not  low ....


----------



## Malkavian (Sep 28, 2004)

Seems like the major limiting factor would be money and how much of it you have to burn.  Regardless of my level of keeping skill I'd be concerned I'd blow 200 bucks on a sling that might Up and Die.


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2004)

rknralf said:
			
		

> I'd be very surprised to see them drop below $200 each.  Take for example P. subfusca.  I think the going rate for one of those is around $200.  Also, look at P. miranda, another one around $200.  I don't think P. metallica will sell below the going rate for those species.
> Ralph


The going rate now for subfusca, the going rate was half that when I got mine. Your assuming subusca and miranda prices are going to hold steady for the next two years...We're not even going to factor in popularity here, I mean given $200 for miranda or metallica what are people going to choose?
Besides things fluctuate, I mean if 3 people produce metallica in the US, the price will drop more. No one gets any babies? Price will stay the same or possibly rise....

In general-
And isnt this poll about where you think the price will be, not where you WANT it to be, cause then I'd like $35 please  
All in all, they are in enough demand that the price won't go below (in my opinion) $100 for at least a couple years (retail  )
So  $100-$200 till june 2006 at least 
T


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Sep 28, 2004)

Hendrik did post some info on the relative difficulty of breeding metallica versus other species.  IIRC, he said that metallica wasn't as difficult as subfusca, more on par with miranda.  I can't see metallica going below miranda in price but I wouldn't be surprised to see subfusca eventually becoming the most expensive pokie.  All of this is pure speculation; we'll just have to watch the results of breeding attempts.

Karen N.


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2004)

It's my understanding that the babies just coming in, are from the same mother as the first batch. Good job eh?
T


----------



## Brandon (Sep 29, 2004)

It seems a little wild to expect a crops of babies to mature and breed at such a fast rate. Also Pokies are not very easy to breed, and only serious breeders who have the time and money to put into getting the conditions right to produce offspring will. So I would not expect the price to drop below $150 for some years to come.

Sincerely,

Brandon


----------



## FryLock (Sep 29, 2004)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Also Pokies are not very easy to breed, and only serious breeders who have the time and money to put into getting the conditions right to produce offspring will.


:? Which one's some of them yes i.e P.sub P.smithi, but not most of them for example P.reg is one the of easyist asian t's to breed IMO and the first spider i bred (and i know others for whom it was also there first breeding).


----------

